

Shared – 100G storage for free - op4
https://shared.com/?ref=47818
What is Shared.com?<p>Shared is a new cloud storage service that helps people upload all their files quickly and efficiently from anywhere.
The Best Things in Life are Shared<p>With Shared, you can upload any file and send a link to anyone -- there&#x27;s no requirement for them to sign up and there&#x27;s nothing to install. Want to send a PDF or need to backup all your digital music? No problem, with Shared, you can upload and keep your files private and share what matters.
High Security<p>Shared is a cloud storage platform that connects you with your files, built on a robust system and high security data center. Our highest priority is keeping your privacy and files secure.
More File Storage<p>Get started with 5GB of free storage. Need more? Upgrade at anytime. We&#x27;ve got you covered. Shared offers you multiple options so you won&#x27;t run out of storage.
On the Go<p>Access your files from any Internet connected smartphone or tablet. (Coming soon)
Sign Up or Take a Tour to get started.
About Shared Media<p>Based in San Francisco, Shared Media is a network of media hosting sites providing utility based services for data and content storage.
======
casca
So double the storage of Mega but hosted in the US and they don't publish
anything about the so-called security.

The whois record points to Ivan Wong: [http://crunchbase.com/person/ivan-
wong](http://crunchbase.com/person/ivan-wong). The address is the same as the
one for his other companies.

------
unknownian
> Share what you want with whom you want. Your files are private and we
> maintain the highest level of security for all your data.

Where can I learn more about this security?

------
Tloewald
Works well, good deal, nice UI. As far as I can tell your files are -- by
default -- exposed to the world if someone can guess the URL.

One annoyance is the url windoid that appears after each upload. If nothing
else, it should just disappear when I drag more files into the window (the
file drags are received, but the upload dialog won't appear until the dialog
is dismissed and a new file dragged in).

------
racbart
This is 2013, not 2003 anymore. Today throwing 100 GB of online storage at
people won't cause “yay, I need to claim that and upload everything I have”
but “who are these people who want to store 100 GB of my data” and then a
dozen questions more about privacy and security. If I don't see any answers
easily available, I don't care about your offer.

------
UVB-76
Is this a file locker or cloud storage service?

The entirely web-based interface suggests the former, in which case the
storage limit is curious. Other file locker services have allowed users to
upload and share effectively unlimited amounts of files for years.

~~~
cbhl
How does it enforce the 100G limit if it lets me start uploading without
signing up? By IP address? Leaving a cookie?

------
cbhl
One of the things I like about Dropbox is that it manages resuming/restarting
uploads for me without me having to think about whether I've restarted my
computer / my web browser crashed.

In that case, downloading a client is an _advantage_.

------
dscrd
Is it in America?

~~~
northernmonkey
Unfortunately yeah, San Francisco

------
webwanderings
Free plan has no direct download which is an old trick in the business.

------
el_duderino
I bet that limit doesn't last for long

